# MAC Pro Question - Do I have to be a pro member to shop there?



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

im new to the whole pro thing i dont have a ppid card is there any way i can order the pro products? dont you have to call a certain number and if so can anyone tell me what it is....thanks for your help ahead of time


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

oop nemind mac emailed me back


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 2, 2006)

*Question about Mac Pro store*

Question...Do you have to be a makeup artist in order to buy stuff from a Mac Pro store?


----------



## user5 (Aug 2, 2006)

No. You just don't get a discount.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2006)

^ wow! for a guy u sure do know a lot about mac!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i wish my hubby knew this much


----------



## brooke (Oct 31, 2006)

*ordering from mac pro*

Im all out of mixing medium that i bought on vacation.  there are no Pro stores here, how can I order without having a pro card?


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 31, 2006)

you can order over the phone from the pro stores, but it think there might be a minimum order amount and i believe they charge for shipping.


----------



## SHARKIA (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, You Can Order From Mac Pro Over The Phone. And Yes There Is A Shipping Cost, But Is It Not Expensive At All


----------



## brooke (Oct 31, 2006)

thank you so much!


----------



## lara (Nov 1, 2006)

1-800-387-6707 available Monday through Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm Eastern Time.


----------



## color_lover456 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

Ok so I just called the Pro office hoping to get prices and an order going, and I was told that as a non-Pro member I am not allowed to order anything (even at full price) from the Pro line. I remember reading on one of the threads below that anyone can buy from pro at the full price by either stores or phone. 

Am I misunderstanding something here?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

what # did you call?  anyone can order anything from 1-800-387-6707.  you can't order from the pro site as a non-member, but you are supposed to be able to thru this #.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

Phone number, like Erine1881 listed above, 1-800-387-6707, can order pro products. Done this myself! Apparently they ship to both the US and Canada.

The actual pro number which is 1-800-866-6464 is only for people who have PRO cards from what I'm told/experienced.

Good luck and happy purchasing!


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

I'm not a pro member and just placed two orders with MAC Pro in San Francisco... they ship you whatever you want for a $7 shipping fee.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

I would love to order Pro items and I don't want them off e-bay.  Why don't they just allow all people to order from them, since non-pros go and buy in their stores.  They can still have Pros have their cards.  It's a bit confusing to me.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I would love to order Pro items and I don't want them off e-bay. Why don't they just allow all people to order from them, since non-pros go and buy in their stores. They can still have Pros have their cards. It's a bit confusing to me._

 
They DO allow you to order from them. Just call the number above if you are in the US, or if you are like me just call the Pro store nearest to you direct and do a phone order with them


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

I guess that would be Texas for me.  We have three MAC stores within a 20 mile radius.  I think one of them needs to be a PRO.  Thanks for the reply, Panda.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

MAC @ Dallas Northpark Center is a PRO Store.


----------



## color_lover456 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

thanks guys! I had all but given up hope....now i can finally enjoy the greatness of pro pigments!!! Does anyone know the prices of the shadow pans (without the pots)? I would presume that pigments are $19.50, same as the non-pro rate?


----------



## lara (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Non-Pro Customers Ordering From Pro*

Without an A/B/C level discount, all prices will be the same as at a free-standing store or counter. Pro-store only products will be available at the standard price, no discounts.

This has been covered many times before. Please don't be afraid to do a search next time!


----------



## madeinglamour (Nov 6, 2007)

*Pro Store Question please help*

Im not a makeup artist, nor do I have a Pro Card. But if I walk into a Pro Store am I able to purchase Pro Products?


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Pro Store Question please help*

Of course!  You just can't get the discount


----------



## Socialite (Nov 25, 2007)

*Question. About getting pro items.*

If I go to a pro store. Will I be able to buy pro items without a procard? 

Something I've been rather unsure about.


----------



## ash10spro (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Yes, you can certainly buy products there without a card! However, you will be paying full price for everything, since you cannot use the pro discount.  Happy shopping! HTH =)


----------



## Socialite (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Thank you!

I went to the mac pro store we have in Dallas and asked to purchase the empty 15 eyeshadow palatte and the associate said she didnt know what i was talking about.


----------



## red (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Socialite* 

 
_Thank you!

I went to the mac pro store we have in Dallas and asked to purchase the empty 15 eyeshadow palatte and the associate said she didnt know what i was talking about._

 
some are not that swift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however, I always pray I get one of those on the phone (shame on me) as I get them to send me more samples of the piggies that I'm allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the staff at the Mac Pro in NY are really great


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Socialite* 

 
_Thank you!

I went to the mac pro store we have in Dallas and asked to purchase the empty 15 eyeshadow palatte and the associate said she didnt know what i was talking about._

 
I'm assuming you went to Northpark? Usually the girls there are really knowledgeable. 

Sticky thread about MAC Pro.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_ 
the staff at the Mac Pro in NY are really great_

 

Yes they are! I did a phone order there and they were great and very fast at getting my order together.


----------



## Socialite (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm assuming you went to Northpark? Usually the girls there are really knowledgeable. 

Sticky thread about MAC Pro._

 
yes. they have always been really nice and helpful. maybe she was new?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

That is a possibility, though, as I've said in other threads, the amount of product knowledge a MAC m/a has to have to keep up with not only the regular line but also the LE collections is positively mind boggling. And, when one does something for 'work', the last thing one wants to do is spend one's spare time 'researching' it and, for lack of a better phrase, working.


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

whats the difference between the MAC store and the MAC pro??


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_whats the difference between the MAC store and the MAC pro??_

 
The MAC Store, aka freestanding stores, only carry a couple PRO products, such as palettes and palette fill ins. 

Pro Stores, where Makeup Artists and other Pros go, carry their own set of items along with items from freestanding stores. 
They have a website, macpro.com, which can show you different products they carry (such as containers, more pigments, more eyeshadows, more blushes, airbrushes etc.)

You can purchase pro products via phone, going into a pro store, or asking someone for a CP (custom purchase) to that store!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Freestanding stores carry additional regular products that you can't find at counters, but aren't considered pro,i.e.

Smut es
Bitter es
Chrome Yellow es
Juiced es
Orange es

....and a few other items I can't think of atm.   Is Passionate es one of those as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Drawing a blank, sorry.

At Holiday, they will occasionally release special items for freestanding stores only, i.e. perfume or other holiday sets.  Additionally, they release a winter line that is only at freestandings (MACouture last year and The Stylistics this year).


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

This is really a couple of questions about Pro items:

1.  I checked the Pro website and it seems they sell the e/s in both pot and pan form...is that true?
2.  What is the pricing for a pan shadow and along the same lines, what is the pricing for an empty quad?

I've got a friend visiting NYC and she's seriously thinking about going to the Pro store, so I'm gonna give her a little list if she does!  TIA!!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Question. About getting pro items.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_This is really a couple of questions about Pro items:

1.  I checked the Pro website and it seems they sell the e/s in both pot and pan form...is that true?_

 
Yes, they sell both pan and pot shadows from the permanent line. And only pot shadows from the LE collections.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_2.  What is the pricing for a pan shadow and along the same lines, what is the pricing for an empty quad?_

 
From an order I received this month:
$10.50 Pan shadow
$12.00 15-pan palette (for eye shadows)
$12.00 6-pan palette (for blushes)
$4.00 4-pan palette (for eye shadows)

HTH


----------



## trip75 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Question about PRO Store - Do I need a pro card to shop there?*

I'm probably posting in the wrong section but I did a general search and didn't find anything to help. I live in Mass. and we have a few MAC counters around here but not close enough to me. The closest one is in Prov. Place Mall, about 30 min. from me, but the sales tax is like 8%.

So anywhooo...I'm going on vacation to Florida at the end of February so I did a search and they have a PRO store in Orlando. YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I recruited my sis to go with but I'm not to clear on whether you have to have a PRO card to go in. I'm a dunce! I wanna go but I don't want to look like a dingus. Please help me!!!!


----------



## COBI (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Question about PRO Store*

Anyone can shop at Pro stores, you just won't get a discount.

As an aside, I grew up in MA and now live in NH, but I drive just over 2 hours to go to the freestanding store in Burlington, MA so I can use my card (I also often order online.)  Funny because the 8% is only 3% more than MA, but when I shop in MA, I'm paying 5% more in sales tax than I do when I order online.

Is the store in Orlando a PRO store or a freestanding store?  The actual PRO store stocks more items than the freestanding stores.  The freestanding stores have more items than the counters.

Also, check out the outlets in Wrentham, MA, there is a Cosmetic Company Outlet (CCO) which is an Estee Lauder outlet; they have MAC, Clinique, and pretty much most EL-owned brands.  You can get a lot of limited edition items and overstocks, etc, for 30% off the retail price.   Worth a trip; some days are better than others there because there isn't a set inventory.

Have fun in FL.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Question about PRO Store*

That's the PRO store I went to. And nope, no pro card needed to shop at the actually store or when you call the store for a phone order. =)


Here is a pic of the store


----------



## trip75 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Question about PRO Store*

OMG!!!! Thanx so much. I was worried I couldn't shop there.
It's a freestanding store with "PRO products available". As far as Wrentham...I usually do a yearly trip when I get my taxes back so thats real soon. Hopefully before I go on vacation!! 30% off rocks!
And that pic got my heart beating all crazy!!!!!

Any rec. on what to get?? Since I won't get back there any time soon this is my only chance to get goodies now.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Question about PRO Store*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_OMG!!!! Thanx so much. I was worried I couldn't shop there.
It's a freestanding store with "PRO products available". As far as Wrentham...I usually do a yearly trip when I get my taxes back so thats real soon. Hopefully before I go on vacation!! 30% off rocks!
And that pic got my heart beating all crazy!!!!!

Any rec. on what to get?? Since I won't get back there any time soon this is my only chance to get goodies now._

 
It's a freestanding store with "PRO products available" - it's a Pro store not a freestanding store. 

I checked maccosmetics.com and if you go to the store locator, the freestanding stores location won't have "PRO products available" underneath its location.

here's an example:




MAC freestanding store location





MAC Pro store location

see the difference?


----------



## trip75 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Question about PRO Store*

Ah...I'm a dweeb. Thanx alot.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 17, 2008)

*Membership required to shop at PRO store?*

I'm not looking for the discount, just the ability to purchase PRO products.

Is the MAC PRO store open to the public, or do you need to have the card to shop there.

Sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Membership required to shop at PRO store?*

Anyone can buy from a pro store there's no need for membership


----------



## bruiser (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Membership required to shop at PRO store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Anyone can buy from a pro store there's no need for membership_

 





thank you so much


----------



## lcristina (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to the world of being a MAC addict. I was just wondering... Do you have to be a MAC Pro member in order to purchase things from them? What do I have to do to buy a 4 shadow palette?

Thanks for your help!

-Laura


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Question*

Nope you don't have to be a pro member, although I believe in order to make purchases from the site, you have to make orders through phone.  OR you can just walk into a pro store and buy items!! Obviously you get them at full/regular price though.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Question*

there are already threads that answer your question.


----------



## sleepyhead (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Question*

actually i think all the stores carry empty palettes (not just pro stores) if you have one of those in your city


----------



## minakokanmuri (Aug 11, 2008)

*Question about MAC Pro NYC*

i'm going to be in the nyc area, and am thinking about stopping by the pro store there. my question is, is this place only for professionals or makeup artists? are people that are novices with makeup welcome here?


----------



## damsel (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Question about MAC Pro NYC*

it's open to the general public.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Question about MAC Pro NYC*

if i have the chance to visit nyc that would be my first place to go to , ahhh ! and yah you could go there you do not have to be makeup artist to go to pro stores , have fun !!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Question about MAC Pro NYC*

Merging with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to search first.


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Oct 10, 2008)

*MAC Pro site and store*

I don't think this is on here and I'm sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere..

So, I was wondering, what do you need to buy Pro Products, either at the store or online? Like a membership? or a cosmatology licence or something?

Thanks


----------



## Odette (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro site and store*

You don't need a pro card to shop at the pro store; however, you can only order via telephone for mac pro online. 

The pro card allows you to shop online and receive discounts in store and online.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro site and store*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_I don't think this is on here and I'm sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere..

So, I was wondering, what do you need to buy Pro Products, either at the store or online? Like a membership? or a cosmatology licence or something?

Thanks_

 
Merged with existing thread on this topic.  An advances search in MAC Chat with "pro" in the title brought up this thread.  Please remember to search.


----------

